
Show HN: Get organisations to erase your personal data (automated GDPR requests) - yoaviram
https://opt-out.eu/
======
yoaviram
I’m one of the creators of Opt Out. I’d love to get your honest feedback and
answer any questions. I’d also appreciate ideas on how to promote it further.
We created this service because we believe that privacy matters, and that
exercising your right to privacy should be easy. I personally use it all the
time.

